

Collapse of the American Empire: Swift, Silent, Certain - known
http://finance.yahoo.com/banking-budgeting/article/109027/collapse-of-the-american-empire-swift-silent-certain

======
ilkhd2
And we'll see rise of new empire... Which will be named - United Provinces of
Canada...

To be serious, I suspect that the fall is going to be much bigger, think whole
civilized world, Western and developed parts of Eastern world. The failure of
civilization, so to speak...

~~~
binarymax
In the world I see - you are stalking elk through the damp canyon forests
around the ruins of Rockefeller Center. You'll wear leather clothes that will
last you the rest of your life. You'll climb the wrist-thick kudzu vines that
wrap the Sears Tower. And when you look down, you'll see tiny figures pounding
corn, laying strips of venison on the empty car pool lane of some abandoned
superhighway.

